# Does Hugo look like a bully/bully mix?



## linx_darkflower (Aug 11, 2018)

I rescued Hugo 4 days ago. His previous person told me he was a pitbull. I thought he definitely looked like a pitbull puppy or at least majority pit, but I take him everywhere with me so several people have seen him daily and most don't believe that he's pitbull. They think he's a beagle or some think he's boxer. I love him regardless, but what are your opinions on his bully origins? 
He's about 7 weeks and weighs about 8 lbs now. It's funny, I actually don't think he looks beagle or boxer at all, lol.


----------

